# مساعده في الهندسة الميكانيكية



## mr azoz (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته 
رمضان كريم 

يا اخوان حبيت اعرف عن الهنسة الميكانيكية 
من حيث سهولته او صعوبته 
ومن حيث مجال التوظيف 
ومن كم سنه ناخذ بدراسة هذا المجال 
وهل تنصحوني فيه


----------



## مهندس وبارع (20 أغسطس 2010)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته:
والله يااخ عزوز انا برأيي توكل على الله ودخل الهندسه الميكانيكيه. 

اما بنسبه للوظايف فالمجالات كثيره اول شي واتحدى اي شركه في القطاع الخاص او العام ماتبي مهندس ميكانيكي
وبعدين الارزاق بيد الله .
اما بنسبه لسهوله وصعوبه فانها وسط وتعتمد على الرياضيات والفيزياء بشكل كبير واذا كنت اتذاكر اول باول والله تبدع واذا بتلعب بتتعب معها,
بعدين انصحك انك تدخلها وتخلي طموحك عالي 

بالنسبه لي حلووووه جدا فانت كامهندس ميكانيكي تقدر تصمم سياره او طياره او صاروخ وتقدر تعرف الخواص الفيزيائيه والحراريه لكل آله بجد ممتعه مابي اكثر كلام ا

دخل الميكانيكا وتعرف الفوائد الكبيره وبالتوفيق.


----------

